# Need cater'r for party



## keith54 (May 1, 2009)

Hi, My wife and I are throwing a small party June 13. We're having 35 to 40 quest for the party. Too many people for me to smoke for with my little smoker, so we're wondering if there is someone interested in catering this small event. I'm thinking ribs and chicken. We will furnish the sides.

So if you have a smoker on a trailer and live in NW Oh and SE Mi and are interested in this event please let me know. Thanks.

Keith


----------



## werdwolf (May 1, 2009)

Wish I could, but my little MES wouldn't handle it.


----------

